
Facebook Allows Users to Download All of Their Information - davewiner
http://www.insidefacebook.com/2010/10/06/facebook-download/
======
davewiner
This is potentially a huge deal. Curious to know what format the data comes to
you in. Obviously pictures and movies come in standard formats. But what about
message threads? How about information about other users, can you download
that as well? What kinds of applications, if any, does this enable?

------
xpose2000
Sounds great. Not sure if people will want their status updates, but people
will definitely want to download their pictures.

------
mstem
Will the photos be in their original format, or reduced to the tiny file size
Facebook compressed them to?

